# Denver-Based Cycling Team Recommendations



## wioutdoors (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone in the Denver/Boulder area has any info/recommendations on local cycling teams. I'm unattached right now and haven't raced cycling-specific events in over a decade but will probably get back in to the scene this year. In short, I'd be interested in a team(s) that have a pretty laid-back atmosphere (emphasize fun over podium) and whose membership fees aren't up there with a new set of wheels. There seem to be a lot of teams out here, but I'd like to hear about some personal experiences if possible.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

wioutdoors said:


> I'm wondering if anyone in the Denver/Boulder area has any info/recommendations on local cycling teams. I'm unattached right now and haven't raced cycling-specific events in over a decade but will probably get back in to the scene this year. In short, I'd be interested in a team(s) that have a pretty laid-back atmosphere (emphasize fun over podium) and whose membership fees aren't up there with a new set of wheels. There seem to be a lot of teams out here, but I'd like to hear about some personal experiences if possible.


I'm on the board of a cycling team. What discipline(s) do you race?


----------



## wioutdoors (Jan 9, 2008)

Primarily TT, circuit and road. I've done the occassional crit, but that type of race is my favorite flavor. Basically, I'm out there to challenge myself, stay fit, keep the wheels upright and have fun.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

wioutdoors said:


> Primarily TT, circuit and road. I've done the occassional crit, but that type of race is my favorite flavor. Basically, I'm out there to challenge myself, stay fit, keep the wheels upright and have fun.


Send me a PM and I can give you some more information. My team is quickly approaching a deadline for our 2nd clothing order. If you get in before the deadline you can have a kit by the time race season starts.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

If you are still looking, here is what I suggest.

Go here: http://www.americancycling.org/info/clubs

Find a team near you, email them and ask to join them on a group training ride. See if you click. Unfortunately for you, many teams have already ordered kits. Some, like us, do a 2nd order though.


----------

